# delete duplicate songs from iTunes?



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

is there an easy way to delete duplicate songs or must i manually delete each one from my library?


----------



## Sam Arseneau (Mar 23, 2004)

*Duplicate Tracks*

Select "Show Duplicate Songs" from the View menu (View > Show Duplicate Songs). iTunes will then list all the music that you have doubles for in your library. You'll have to manually click on every double track and then delete them. Click on "Show All songs" when you are done.

You might want to check these 3rd-party scripts/apps that will remove duplicates:

Doug's AppleScripts for iTunes ♫ Managing Tracks

Hyperbolic Software - iTunes Dupes Barrier

http://www.methodshop.com/gadgets/ipodsupport/duplicates/itunes-dups-vbscript.txt

Hope this helps.


----------



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

perfect, thanks!


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

You can select Show Duplicates from the View menu, and then from there select and delete all the duplicates.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

wayyy easier way. 

select all and delete them BUT and I stress this...Click "keep files". Then your library will be blank. Go to your Music folder in your HD > Itunes > Music Files and that has all your music in it. Drag and drop that file and itunes will reorganize your library without the ghost files.

cheers


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

hmm that doesn't really sound easier Adrian... but i'm going to give it a try when I get home tonight...


----------



## Cor roC (Jun 20, 2007)

iDupe 2.2.2 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker

The BEST app I've ever used, and probably ever will.

Select 'Show Duplicate Files' in iTunes, highlight them, and then run iDupe.
Flawless.


----------



## deviousxen (Oct 6, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> wayyy easier way.
> 
> select all and delete them BUT and I stress this...Click "keep files". Then your library will be blank. Go to your Music folder in your HD > Itunes > Music Files and that has all your music in it. Drag and drop that file and itunes will reorganize your library without the ghost files.
> 
> cheers


Hi... I'm new here. How exactly do you find the files you removed from the library but not deleted? How can you re-add it without duplicates, cause I did what you said. Thanks


-Xenxen

PS: Not all of the duplicates were dead, and therefore are taking up a stupid amount of space up on my HD. Its makes me cringe knowing how much is being stuffed onto this thing, when I'm trying to free up most of it
...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

This way only works if there is actually only ONE song file but has been duplicated within iTunes for whatever reason.

You can find your music files by

Music>iTunes>iTunes Music


----------



## antony09 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Duplicate Remover*

Quick search for file duplicates by their contents no matter what their file names are. It is Clone Remover. The utility will help you to save your time. Convenient tools for managing search results: deleting, copying, moving found files. Free download and try it. 

remove duplicate items from iTunes


----------



## antony09 (Dec 2, 2009)

parksung said:


> is there an easy way to delete duplicate songs or must i manually delete each one from my library?


Quick search for file duplicates by their contents no matter what their file names are. It is Clone Remover. The utility will help you to save your time. Convenient tools for managing search results: deleting, copying, moving found files. Free download and try it. 
remove duplicate items from iTunes


----------



## antony09 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Duplicate Finder*

Have a look at Duplicate Finder, it is utility to find duplicate files and to remove duplicate files. It will help you to find and delete duplicate songs on your ITunes. 
Duplicate Finder


----------

